# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  بحث: الاكتئاب مرض نفسي ووراثي أيضاً!!!

## هيثم الفقى

الاكتئاب كمرض وجدانى يختلف تماماً عن حالات الضيق التى يعانى منها كل الناس من وقت لآخر .. إن الإحساس الوقتى بالحزن هو جزء طبيعى من الحياة ... أما في مرض الاكتئاب فإن الإحساس بالحزن لا يتناسب مطلقاً مع أى مؤثر خارجي يتعرض له المريض. 

وهناك أشياء ومواقف فى حياة كل منا من الممكن أن تسبب له بعض الحزن، ولكن الأفراد الأصحّاء يستطيعون التعامل مع هذه الأحاسيس بحيث لا تعيق حياتهم، وكما يتوقع البعض فإن العارض الرئيسى للاكتئاب هو الشعور بالحزن، ولكن جاء باحثون ليؤكدوا أن هناك أسباباً جينية وليس اجتماعية فقط ربما تكون وراء الشعور بالاكتئاب. 

وأشار باحثون إلى أن سبب الكآبة قد يكون له علاقة بتركيب الجينات، بالاشارة إلى أن الأبحاث السابقة ركزت على العلاقة بين الإفراط في شرب الكحول والكآبة ولكنها لم تشر ما إذا كانت الكآبة هي التي تدفع للإفراط في شرب الكحول أو أن تناول الكحول على هذا النحو هو في الواقع الذي يسبب الكآبة. 

وتمحورت الدراسة حول 1055 شخصاً ولدوا في عام 1977 جرى تقييمهم لمعرفة ما إذا كانوا يعانون من الكآبة أو يتناولون الكحول بإفراط. 

وأكد دافيد فيرجسون أن احتساء الكحول قد يحفز عوامل جينية تؤدي إلى الكآبة، لكنه قال إن هذه الأبحاث في مراحلها الأولية وهناك حاجة لإجراء المزيد من الدراسات حولها، مشيراً إلى أن عوامل أخرى قد تساهم في الشعور بالكآبة مثل المتاعب الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والقانونية والتي تسبب إجهادا يزيد خطر الإصابة بهذه الحالة. 

الجينات مرتبطة بسعادتك 

وفي دعوة علمية صريحة للبحث عن السعادة، كي نخلص الأجيال القادمة من ويلات الحزن والكآبة، كشف باحثون اسكتلنديون واستراليون أن الجينات الوراثية تتحكم بمزاج المرء فتجعله إما سعيداً أو بائساً، لأن الشخصية والسعادة في نظرهم أمران متصلان ببعضهما بفعل الوراثة. 

وأوضح الباحثون في جامعة أدنبره باسكتلندا ومعهد الابحاث الطبي في استراليا أن السعادة لها علاقة بالجينات الوراثية، وأن هذا العامل يلعب دوراً هاماً في تكوين شخصياتهم، مشيرين إلي أن هؤلاء لايميلون بطبعهم إلي الكآبة بل الانفتاح على الآخرين والاختلاط بهم. 

وبحسب الدراسة -التي نشرت في مجلتي "العلوم النفسية"، و"جمعية علم التحليل النفسي"- جمع العلماء معلومات عن أكثر من 900 توأم تتعلق بأمزجتهم وركزوا علي الميزات الشخصية التي تجعلهم سعداء أكثر من غيرهم. 

وأشار الدكتور ألكسندر ويس من جامعة أدنبره، إلى أن نتائج الدراسة أظهرت أن الاختلافات بين الناس تصل إلى 50% عندما يتعلق الامر بالسعادة أو الشقاء، وأنه يجب عدم الاستهانة بأمور أخرى قد تؤثر علي أمزجة البعض مثل العلاقات الاجتماعية وأمور الصحة والعمل. 

وأحدث هذه الاجتهادات ما قام به باحثون أمريكيون بجامعة هارفرد بولاية ماساشوستس، حيث اظهروا أن تلك الجينات هي نفسها التي تحدد الشخصية الاجتماعية للمرء فتجعله إما منفتحاً على الآخرين أو خجولاً يؤثر العزلة وعدم الاختلاط. 

وأشار الباحثون إلى أن هذا الأمر لا يكشف في الواقع شيئاً "يثير الصدمة"، مؤكدين أن المورثات الجينية تساعد الناس على تحديد شخصياتهم وخصائصها، حيث أن هذا الاكتشاف أتاح لهم استنتاجا مفاده "أن شعبية المرء بين أصدقائه قد يكون سببها جيناته". 

وقد تم إجراء تجارب على 100 من التوائم المتطابقين من أجل معرفة الدور الذي تلعبه الجينات خلال تفاعلهم مع البيئة التي يعيشون فيها. 

كما كشفت دراسة حديثة أجريت بجامعة سان دياجو الأمريكية، ‏أن الجينات الوراثية تلعب دوراً كبيراً في تحديد القوة الدافعة للفرد إلي التحرك في اطار مجتمعه للمشاركة في تشكيله والتأثير عليه وأنها تمثل 53% من الرغبة في التحفيز علي التصويت في الانتخابات أو الترشح لها‏. 

وأشار جايمس فاولر قائد الفريق البحثي، إلى أنه لو بعدت المسافات بين التوأم فإن مشاركة أحدهما في النشاط السياسي يسهل معها التكهن بمشاركة التوأم في الظروف المواتية.‏

الكرم وعلاقته بالجينات 
وفي سياق الحديث عن الدور الملفت للجينات وتأثيراتها على حياة البشر، أكدت نتائج دراسة علمية حديثة أن هناك صلة وثيقة بين صفة الكرم وجينات الإنسان الوراثية. 

وقد أجريت الدراسة على 203 أشخاص من الجنسين، منح كل واحد منهم 12 دولارا، حيث تبين أن 60 بالمائة ممن أعربوا عن استعدادهم للتنازل عن هذا المبلغ أو جزء منه لأشخاص بحاجة إليه هم أشخاص يحملون جين "إيه في بي آر 1" أو أحد مكونات هذا الجين. 

وقال البروفيسور اريل كنافو رئيس فريق الباحثين :"إن هذه الدراسة تثبت للمرة الأولى وجود صلة مباشرة بين الكرم الإنساني وتكوين حامضه النووي. 

وأوضح أن جين "إيه في بي آر 1" ينشط في تكوين هرمون يسمى علميا "ارجينين فاسوبريسين"، ويؤثر على خلايا المخ، ما يدفع الإنسان إلى الكرم والسخاء والعطف على الآخرين. 

وأضاف الدكتور كنافو أن الجينات التي تحمل الصفات الوراثية وصفات سلوكية مثل نكرات الذات والتعاضد الاجتماعي هو أمر يمكن قبوله من وجهة النظر التطورية، كما أن استراتيجية نكرات الذات كانت ناجحة بسبب اعتمادها على فكرة أن العمل الحسن سيكافأ صاحبه. 

لكن احتمالية حدوث السلوك المرتبط بنكران الذات بين الغرباء كانت أقل من احتمالية حدوث هذا السلوك بين الأشخاص الذين يعرفون بعضهم، لذا فإن تأثير التعاضد الاجتماعي وإقامة صداقات جديدة مهم من أجل حدوث هذا السلوك. 

وأخيراً.. إصابتك بالبرد سببها جيناتك 

توصل فريق من العلماء الاميركيين إلى 6 جينات مسؤولة عن تكرار وقوع الانسان فريسة لنوبات البرد المتكررة خاصة أثناء فصل الشتاء. 

ورأى العلماء ان التوصل لاكتشاف هذه الجينات وتأثيرها يسهم بشكل كبير في إمكانية الوقاية من نزلات البرد وتطوير عقاقير طبية فعالة في القضاء على المرض. 

وأجرى الخبراء فحوصات على الحمض النووي وجينات اكثر من 421 شخصاً في نحو 39 أسرة حيث سجل المشاركون في الدراسة عدد مرات إصابتهم بنزلات البرد ومعدل تكرارها، كما تم أخذ عينات لتحليل مدى إصابة المشاركين بفيروس "اتش اس في – 1" المسبب لاشد انواع نزلات البرد. 

وخلصت الدراسة إلى أن الأشخاص الذين يحملون الجينات الستة التي تم التوصل اليها كانوا أكثر عرضة للإصابة بنزلات البرد خاصة الناجمة عن فيروس "اتش اس في -1". 
منقول

----------

